# Projet Mhack Pro



## IMacmim (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 
Pour la petite histoire j ai un imac 24" blanc et j ai le probleme de carte graphique qui commence a faire des siennes et donc je souhaiterais avoir un nouvel ordi.
Mon choix est plus tourner vers un mac pro, mais mon compte n est pas trop d accord ^^, et donc c est pour cela que je souhaiterais me lancer vers un "hackintosh".

Ce week end je vais chercher une tour power mac g5 de 2004 hs, pour me servir de base a mon projet.

Les sujets sur ce genre de produit sont assez rares et donc je vais avoir besoin de pas mal d aide pour reussir a avoir quelque chose qui tienne la route.


Sur ce que j ai pu lire, pour avoir quelque chose de stable il faut avoir du materiel reconnu par os X, enfin ce que j ai cru comprendre.

C'est pour cela que j aimerais connaitre le materiel qu utilise apple pour ces mac pro 2011 ou 2012 ( carte mere, ....)

Est ce que la tour du G5 et une bonne base pour ce genre de projet?

Merci a bientot


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Août 2012)

Hello

Tout ce que tu pourras récupérer dans la tour du G5, c'est la boite. Le reste ne fonctionnera pas avec du matériel PC.
Pour réutiliser cette tour et mettre du matos PC dedans (carte mère, alimentation, carte vidéo, etc) il va te falloir jouer de la perceuse et du Dremel. En effet l'arrière du boitier n'est pas conforme aux standards ATX. Les fixations de la carte mère ne le sont pas non plus, tu vas devoir les ajouter.

Bref, si tu n'es pas bricoleur, que tu n'as jamais monté de PC, je ne te conseille pas de prendre ce boitier de G5. Par contre, je te conseille de monter (ou faire monter) un PC "normal" sur lequel tu installeras Mac OS X en suivant les nombreux tutoriels qu'on trouve sur internet. Après, si tu as toujours envie d'avoir un joli boitier de G5, tu pourras mettre les pièces de ton PC dedans.

Concernant le matériel à choisir : il faut en effet se rapprocher le plus possible d'un vrai Mac. Pas besoin de savoir ce qu'il y a dans un MacPro ou un iMac. Il faut plutôt savoir quelle carte mère choisir. En général, les cartes mères Gigabyte font de bonnes bases pour Hackintosh. SI la vidéo n'est pas intégrée, il faut ajouter une carte vidéo 100% compatible. Il te faudra peut être également le Wifi.

Il est impératif de prendre une machine avec un processeur Intel, ça sera beaucoup plus simple. Pour le reste (alim, disques durs...) peu importe, du moment qu'ils sont bien calibrés (alim suffisamment puissante, disque dur assez gros et rapide).

Il y a de nombreux sites sur la toile, en anglais, qui proposent des idées de configs compatibles. Il faut respecter les recommandations, surtout pour la carte mère. Plus ta carte mère sera proche d'un Mac, plus le hackintosh sera facile. Avec un bon PC compatible, c'est quasiment "out of the box". Avec les autres... ben faut chercher les drivers, modifier des paramètres dans des fichiers, bref, la galère. 

Voilà, n'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions


----------



## itOtO (13 Août 2012)

Si tu veux un exemple de mod G5 en français: http://itotoscreencast.fr/forum/hac...-ghz-sapphire-ati-radeon-hd6870-1go-thread95/

Pour ce qui est du choix des composants: http://itotoscreencast.fr/guide-dachat/guide-dachat-pour-hackintosh/

Mais comme l'a dit crazy, un hackintosh ça demande juste de bien réflechir sa config et d'avoir quelques bases d'informatique (et encore...  ), par contre un mod G5 ça demande d'être bricoleur


----------

